

Randomizing your knowledge base - edwardshui
http://edwardshui.blogspot.com/2011/03/startup-idea-no33-mar-2011-randomizing.html

======
pinko
Not sure if this was the OP's intent, but doesn't "a place where people can
learn by being given some random topics" basically describe sites like Hacker
News?

Edit: Just noticed that the OP is the post's actual author, so I assume this
was not in fact the implicit joke. Given that, the blog post would be more
compelling if it indicated how such a place would be _different_ than HN (or,
say, Reddit)...

~~~
masterzora
It seems to me that there is a fundamental difference. Reddit and HN are good
for dropping the user into a giant bin of information, but this seems to be
focusing on things we can actually categorise as knowledge and, hopefully,
would include ways of actually encouraging and reinforcing that knowledge. The
idea's very rough, but I can see a place for it that HN/reddit/what have you
just doesn't fill.

~~~
edwardshui
Thanks @masterzora for your kind words! I definitely agree the idea's still
very premature. And that's why I would love to get some inspirations from the
experts in HN community.

The rationale is really to encourage and engage people to learn something new,
different and useful.

